# Do you wire flash pattern switch in the cab ?



## SnowFan

This is probably a matter of preference. But ...

When you run wire from your LED lights to the switch in the cab to activate them, do you also run the "pattern switching wire" inside the cab to a momentary switch or do you just select the pattern once and leave it ?

Also, any suggestions for sources of switches ?

This is what I've been looking at so far ...
https://www.superbrightleds.com
http://www.delcity.net/


----------



## BossPlow2010

SnowFan;2096000 said:


> This is probably a matter of preference. But ...
> 
> When you run wire from your LED lights to the switch in the cab to activate them, do you also run the "pattern switching wire" inside the cab to a momentary switch or do you just select the pattern once and leave it ?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for sources of switches ?
> 
> This is what I've been looking at so far ...
> https://www.superbrightleds.com
> http://www.delcity.net/


I'd want it in the cab

http://www.online-led-store.com/cigarette-lighter-adapter-on-off-momentary-switch-10a-fuse-pszacceps003s

Mine came with it though

http://www.able2products.com/update/11_1200_v1.htm


----------



## Philbilly2

Couple of trucks I ran a momentary switch to change patterns, dump truck has recon panel so that you can change on the board at dash, service truck is just what ever pattern it wants to flash that day


----------



## Philbilly2

This is my setup in my daily driver truck.

Red toggle is rear strobes
Blue toggle is front strobes
momentary is pattern change

Mounted inside the center counsel.

They are fed from one more switch on the headliner switches to power and kill the whole shootin match so you don't have to open the center counsel every time you pull into a lot.

A lot of BS, but in my nice truck I wanted a clean install so this was my solution.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2;2096014 said:


> This is my setup in my daily driver truck.
> 
> Red toggle is rear strobes
> Blue toggle is front strobes
> momentary is pattern change
> 
> Mounted inside the center counsel.
> 
> They are fed from one more switch on the headliner switches to power and kill the whole shootin match so you don't have to open the center counsel every time you pull into a lot.
> 
> A lot of BS, but in my nice truck I wanted a clean install so this was my solution.


I see ur truck is nothing like ur shop....

Set and forget.


----------



## SnowFan

Thank you everyone who replied.
I'll post pics if I ever get these lights installed.


----------



## tjctransport

1olddogtwo;2096169 said:


> Set and forget.


same here. i set the flash pattern, and leave it that way. 
i have no need to change the pattern.
strobe boxes are set for quad flash, led bars are set for action flash, alternating/simultaneous.


----------



## chevyhauler

tjctransport;2096569 said:


> same here. i set the flash pattern, and leave it that way.
> i have no need to change the pattern.
> strobe boxes are set for quad flash, led bars are set for action flash, alternating/simultaneous.


I have an LED lightbar (cheap magmount with the cig lighter power/pattern) and I think that I have changed the pattern once since I bought the truck.
I have roof marker strobes and hide a way LEDS for my new truck. Have not put them in yet (never enough time) but have given a lot of thought to how I will do it. Power for both will be (already is) in the overhead. Pick a flash pattern that I like then leave it that way. 
Do you see yourself getting bored with your flash pattern? Only other reason is to show someone that you can change it. 
just my .02


----------



## Sawboy

When George at Wicked Warnings (yes, that's a shameless plug) installed my strobes and wired my roof light, he set the roof to match tne strobe pattern. Three years ago, hasn't been touched since. 

Set and forget.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I did recently download app that controls the flash pattern thru my mood ring. Seems to be locked in on aggressive


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo;2096169 said:


> I see ur truck is nothing like ur shop....
> 
> Set and forget.


What clean??? Heavens no...


----------



## chevyhauler

1olddogtwo;2097526 said:


> I did recently download app that controls the flash pattern thru my mood ring. Seems to be locked in on aggressive


that's AWESOME!!! LOL


----------



## mwalsh9152

my younger self didnt care and would just set it on aggressive and roll out. However, I have found that at night I will often times find myself searching out the slow rotator pattern in my mini bar, both for my, as well as my customers comfort. I know I wouldnt want my bedroom lit up with 19,000 flashes per minute in the middle of the night. 

Maybe Im just using that as an excuse to cover up that my eyes arent what they once were, and cant take the light abuse?


----------



## tjctransport

chevyhauler;2097496 said:


> Do you see yourself getting bored with your flash pattern?


very rarely see it so no. and i only use my overheads lights when i am clearing intersections. 
otherwise i use the 4 corner strobes, or if in a warehouse lot no warning lights at all.


----------

